# An Experience..



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Just wanted to see what you guys have to say..

I gave my Fsc part 1 exams, but I got sick and I scored 378 marks. I always got A-1 grades, but this was a total shock for me. I always had this dream of getting into med school and become a doctor. Even my parents had wanted me to do this. So I decided on repeating Fsc . It was kinda tough because people always have something to say to let you down, and in my case, I had a lot of people to let me down and discourage me. But anyhow I gave my exams. I got 474 in Fsc.. 86%.
then I got some hope, and becoming a doctor was the only thing I had on my mind. then I gave my Fsc part 2 exams. And unfortunately something wrong happened with me and I was hospitalized. My exams didnt go well. And I got 892/1100, around 82% approx.
My Entry tests didnt go well either. I had a chance in private med schools but the merit increased this year a lot as you all know, and now I am left with nothing.

months have passed, and I thought of giving the Entry tests again, just wanted to try my luck once more because I just never got the chance to give my best. I also decided to give my Fsc part 2 exams again because then I would have a better chance. 

But then a couple of days ago, I received a mail from Shifa. They are starting a new University, Shifa Tameer-e-Milat University. This university has 2 main courses, DPT and D pharm. And the admission are opened till 31 of Jan. I agree that these two fields arent that bad and have a good scope.
My parents suggested to go for it too, thought they didnt force me to go there.

The problem is that I just cant let go off the thought that I always wanted to become a doctor. Not for a second was I undetermined, that i cannot do this mbbs and that how would I go through the fsc exam again. Infact I had decided i'd give my best this time.

So Trying one more Time?! Or Going to shifa for D pharm/ DPT?!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

If your passion and interest has always been in pursuing a career in medicine, I suggest you keep trying. If it is financially viable, one more year that you spend in the pursuit of your dream is a better path to choose compared to settling for something that you are not very interested in.

Start preparing for the entry tests right now and have a honest self-evaluation about your performance last time and make a plan to address those deficiencies. The secret to doing well on these exams is 50% understanding the subject material, and 50% understanding the way the exam works.

I think DPT and D. Pharm are also excellent fields but if you have always wanted to be a physician, there is no way they can substitute for that.

I wish you nothing but success. Good luck!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, that is what I always wanted to be indeed. 
I just pray Everyone gets what is Better for them..

thank you 

- - - Updated - - -

but then people say why are you wasting 2 years? you can be good at anything you want to, so instead of wasting you time just get into D pharm and prove yourself..


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

if it is finacially viable. go for shifa but also repeat . side by side prepare fr entry test. since u r repeater it will take less time and effort frm you as before in studies. . id also suggest that next year you try for federal medical and dental college alog with uhs mcat. since it is under federal government plus getting into it isnt competitive since its new


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

I have heard D pharm isnt that easy. I was planning to give my Fsc exams again. So studying all the 6 subjects alone with D Pharm, I dont think it'll work out that well ..
and then My current Fsc marks (892) wont keep me on the safe side. I need to improve them as well because the uhs admission criteria might change as previously it was 
70% Fsc
30% Entry test.
what if they change it again?! and what if the merit rises more this year?! because after going through all this I have to keep all the pros and cons in front of me.

the problem is either I get into shifa and totally leave the mbbs thing or I start studying for next years Entry test and let this opportunity down..

I dont have any financial problem, the problem is that now I will be lagging 2 years behind my age mates. And though my parents have no problem regarding the whole financial thing, yet somewhere I feel myself guilty of wasting my parents money this way... But then becoming a physician is what I wanted. Thats the dilemma.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I suggest you should go for BDS if dont want to repeat and waste another year. D Pharm will just be a waste of your talent...... There might still be a chance to get into medicine some where in a private college.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

No, there is no chance in bds either.. This university of shifa opened this year! And its a coincidence that I got to know about about it! I didn't have any prior plans of getting into D pharm. But since this option is in front of me now, so I am giving it a thgought.
I know that BDS is far better as compared to D pharm but I am out I got only 2 options. Either go for next year or take this option...


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

sarah your situation is just like mine...i also gave my first year again and my current fsc score is 924...i dont have any option so i am giving mcat this year again..i m also going through a difficult situation...because its too risky to waste 2 years..but i will try my level best..so if you really wants to fullfill your dreams then try one more time..but the final desicion is yours...best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

aadi said:


> sarah your situation is just like mine...i also gave my first year again and my current fsc score is 924...i dont have any option so i am giving mcat this year again..i m also going through a difficult situation...because its too risky to waste 2 years..but i will try my level best..so if you really wants to fullfill your dreams then try one more time..but the final desicion is yours...best of luck:thumbsup:


Aadi did you try for bds?


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

Dude if u want the best answer then do Istikhara. Its the best way to decide between things that ur not sure of. i always do it whenever I have to decide something big and it always works


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey!Aadi and sarah we are all on the same path and God knows how many?I my self will take entry test 3rd time but my fsc goes well, so also 2 years for me but believe me it does not matter at all, all is that u have to achieve your destiny.Best of luck and try again.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahmarin Zahid said:


> Dude if u want the best answer then do Istikhara. Its the best way to decide between things that ur not sure of. i always do it whenever I have to decide something big and it always works


yes I do the same always 
But just wanted to know views about others as well. But offcourse doing Istikhara is the best Indeed

- - - Updated - - -



medenthusiast said:


> Hey!Aadi and sarah we are all on the same path and God knows how many?I my self will take entry test 3rd time but my fsc goes well, so also 2 years for me but believe me it does not matter at all, all is that u have to achieve your destiny.Best of luck and try again.


Hmm.. Thank you for your opinion, I guess I should follow what I wanted to be always


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

just do for what you want to be always...em also in the same boat guys this time every thing will be with you inshallah just try..!


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Sarah said:


> No, there is no chance in bds either.. This university of shifa opened this year! And its a coincidence that I got to know about about it! I didn't have any prior plans of getting into D pharm. But since this option is in front of me now, so I am giving it a thgought.
> I know that BDS is far better as compared to D pharm but I am out I got only 2 options. Either go for next year or take this option...


Hey Sarah...If you only want to do MBBS then there is one college left near Lahore...that's a new college and they r starting their second batch and I think you can easily get in it...the name of the college is Pak Red Crescent Medical and Dental college....their admissions r not started this year as yet and will b starting soon..I know it's new and will take time to get a big name but still you can do MBBS without wasting your one year. But choice is all yours.


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Aadi did you try for bds?


no i didnt apply for bds..actually i didnt apply in private medical colleges......

- - - Updated - - -



medenthusiast said:


> Hey!Aadi and sarah we are all on the same path and God knows how many?I my self will take entry test 3rd time but my fsc goes well, so also 2 years for me but believe me it does not matter at all, all is that u have to achieve your destiny.Best of luck and try again.


i am really confuse about my fsc marks...i dont want to give exams again..whats ur score in fsc and mcat?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Sarah said:


> No, there is no chance in bds either.. This university of shifa opened this year! And its a coincidence that I got to know about about it! I didn't have any prior plans of getting into D pharm. But since this option is in front of me now, so I am giving it a thgought.
> I know that BDS is far better as compared to D pharm but I am out I got only 2 options. Either go for next year or take this option...


...you mean "Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University". Because I study there (in Islamabad)

Yeah they're starting D.Pharmacy and D.Physiotherapy (I think) soon. I'll let you know more about it if I can.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Just wanted to see what you guys have to say..
> 
> I gave my Fsc part 1 exams, but I got sick and I scored 378 marks. I always got A-1 grades, but this was a total shock for me. I always had this dream of getting into med school and become a doctor. Even my parents had wanted me to do this. So I decided on repeating Fsc . It was kinda tough because people always have something to say to let you down, and in my case, I had a lot of people to let me down and discourage me. But anyhow I gave my exams. I got 474 in Fsc.. 86%.
> then I got some hope, and becoming a doctor was the only thing I had on my mind. then I gave my Fsc part 2 exams. And unfortunately something wrong happened with me and I was hospitalized. My exams didnt go well. And I got 892/1100, around 82% approx.
> ...



you should try one more time..opt for private next year if you don't make it to government colleges...don't let go of your dream that easily..not with out a fight!!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you all for you suggestions


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

even i am going through the same situation but i guess mine is worse then all of you, i could score only 850 in Fsc after improving once but i scored really good in entry test (986) and had a aggregate 83% , i was very hopeful i will get admsn in public coleges atleast in bds but merit went too high this year ... and the worst thing is a board officer said that i cannot improve my fsc again this year  , i wonder what should i do now? getting into medical with this score is hope less  and the thing is after going through all this i am getting more crazy to get into medical , it feels like i just cant live without studying medicine... i dont want to give up my dream and go for any thing less.... any suggestion guys what should i do??? sincere advice needed


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

rabi said:


> even i am going through the same situation but i guess mine is worse then all of you, i could score only 850 in Fsc after improving once but i scored really good in entry test (986) and had a aggregate 83% , i was very hopeful i will get admsn in public coleges atleast in bds but merit went too high this year ... and the worst thing is a board officer said that i cannot improve my fsc again this year  , i wonder what should i do now? getting into medical with this score is hope less  and the thing is after going through all this i am getting more crazy to get into medical , it feels like i just cant live without studying medicine... i dont want to give up my dream and go for any thing less.... any suggestion guys what should i do??? sincere advice needed


did you read awais ishaq's comment? he mentioned about a new medical college, you can apply there, it might help.
and are you interested in D pharm or DPT? if you are then you can apply for that incase you dont want your year to be wasted.
but the best option is do istikhara whether repeating is beneficial for you or not. Thats the best advice you can get..

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah said:


> did you read awais ishaq's comment? he mentioned about a new medical college, you can apply there, it might help.
> and are you interested in D pharm or DPT? if you are then you can apply for that incase you dont want your year to be wasted.
> but the best option is do istikhara whether repeating is beneficial for you or not. Thats the best advice you can get..


you can repeat again if you want to. But the thing is that you'll be a private student. But thats not a problem because I had decided to improve as well. But then I changed my mind. I took all the information regarding this, I was doubtful too whether I'd be able to improve or not. So the people working in fbise said that I can improve, only not as a regular candidate but a private one. 

and you mentioned about getting crazier for medicine gradually, for that I'd say again to do istikhara, because I was going through the same feeling. I wanted to get into medicine so bad that I could give up anything for it, but Istikhara makes you feel better and shows whats best for you. If medicine is written in your fate you'll get to it soon and Allah will give you the patience to wait. If medicine is not whats best for you, Then by doing Istikhara Allah will help you endure all this and let go off this feeling eventually. Trust me, it works


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

but i think sarah your case is different from that of rabi...you can improve because you gave first part exams as a whole after part 1 LIKE ME... BUT THOSE STUDENTS WHO IMPROVED AFTER 2ND PART HAVE A SINGEL CHANCE TO IMPROVE AND AFTER THAT THEY CANT IMPROVE...ONE OF MY FRIEND HAS GONE THROUGH THE WHOLE PROCESS THATS WHY IM SAYING...SO I THINK SHE CANT IMPROVE NOW...BUT I THINK RABI YOU SHOULD CONFIRM IT FROM THE BOARD...BEST OF LUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## pencils (Jan 29, 2013)

I think you should really try one more time. The good scope and job oppertunities all matters, but very little compared to your own motivation and drive to do what you want! If mbbs is what you dreamed of, strive till you get in! You might go there to Shifa, but can you imagine yourself studying that course for years, when it was all a question of one more year to persure your dream! You've done so much so far, try one more time. Maybe this time, your dedication is at its max, so do your best. If not, then Shifa's courses are still there. Chasing your dream, is deffinitely not a wastage of years! The entry test holds a big percentage of the aggregate, and if you try your best, you might even consider going to a Government uni! But seriously, don't push yourself into the course in urgency. Its a big and important decision of your life, think well before you do anything! I wish you all the best! My advice though, be a doctor :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

aadi said:


> but i think sarah your case is different from that of rabi...you can improve because you gave first part exams as a whole after part 1 LIKE ME... BUT THOSE STUDENTS WHO IMPROVED AFTER 2ND PART HAVE A SINGEL CHANCE TO IMPROVE AND AFTER THAT THEY CANT IMPROVE...ONE OF MY FRIEND HAS GONE THROUGH THE WHOLE PROCESS THATS WHY IM SAYING...SO I THINK SHE CANT IMPROVE NOW...BUT I THINK RABI YOU SHOULD CONFIRM IT FROM THE BOARD...BEST OF LUCK:thumbsup:


hmm.. well yeah then I guess she cant.. anyway she should confirm it from the board office.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

i confirmed it from board office ...i cant improve now


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

so rabi what you have decided?if no option is left then repeat mcat because you scored very good marks in mcat and you can do this ...and you can score more than these marks in mcat inshahallah..best of luck the final decision is yours:thumbsup:


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

ya aadi i will be repeating mcat this year, and bcuz i cant afford private ...so will think of other options as well... in case... , i think i should keep bba as my second option... my elders want me to go for teaching(BSc) but i dont like this profession....suggestions required...


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

rabi said:


> ya aadi i will be repeating mcat this year, and bcuz i cant afford private ...so will think of other options as well... in case... , i think i should keep bba as my second option... my elders want me to go for teaching(BSc) but i dont like this profession....suggestions required...


yes my parents also want me to go for bsc as a 2nd option and i also dont like this profession...but bba is totaly opposite to medical..i will not change my field..so i will try for d pharm also..


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

rabi and aadi, our first preference has always been medical straight away. Now when you come to choose your 2nd preference then have a look at your priorities. If you want to stick to medicine, or subjects relating to science then go for pharm D because thats the best option after mbbs and bds.
But if you want to go to a field that helps you financially, provides you with job opportunities and requires much less effort in studying as compared to mbbs, bds or pharm D then go for bba or bsc.
So I'd say that look for your interest and priorities now and choose wisely, because its your decision. 
DO istikhara as well.


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

n listen to my situation
i gave MCAT three times...all time i was on edge...
wasted one year after fsc,then joined BS chem program (4 years)...now two years r passed....but stilll m dying for mbbs....luv medicalll...
i did ISTAKHARA that should i try one more time or not....the result was positive....so now m preparing for MCAT...
if i get admission in sha ALLAH this time...then wouldn't it b too late for me??? it would b 4th time...


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

fairy queen said:


> n listen to my situation
> i gave MCAT three times...all time i was on edge...
> wasted one year after fsc,then joined BS chem program (4 years)...now two years r passed....but stilll m dying for mbbs....luv medicalll...
> i did ISTAKHARA that should i try one more time or not....the result was positive....so now m preparing for MCAT...
> if i get admission in sha ALLAH this time...then wouldn't it b too late for me??? it would b 4th time...


if you got your istikhara positive then dont doubt anything  because Allah knows whats best and He has shown that to you


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

thanx


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

No problem


----------

